# Slow progress is better than no progress



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

I'm looking back to when I first started to suffer from DP 4 months and I can say that it has got better, I can concentrate better, the world feels a little less alien, less 2D, I can sleep at night, panic attacks are gone, I can focus a little better, dizziness still comes and goes but it is getting better slowly.

For me Vitimins and keeping occupied is the best healer!


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm better off than I was at the beginning of June, that's for sure. I can't wait to stop taking clonazepam so I can start my _actual_ recovery.


----------



## dunno (Jun 5, 2007)

socializing is the key! a month ago i was thinking i'm definitely crazy and i passed the whole month at home and not talking with anyone, even with my family...i started taking an anti-anxiety and things seem better now. i go out and talk with friends and existence thoughts don't bother me so much. Alhamdu li ALLAH (thank God)


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

Is your brain fog better since the anti-anxieties have started to work Dunno?


----------



## dunno (Jun 5, 2007)

can u plz explain me this symptom (brain fog)?


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2007)

Feels as if you're walking through a think fog... you feel confused by it... and for myself... It gives me a lost of direction. "Static confusion"


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2007)

Like u cant think straight, u cant see normal images in your head, their all messedup, its not like when u remember somethingit feels familiar and uremember it real,or when utry to solve a problem, its like u cant not because ur stupid but simply because ur mind is messed
Kind of what it would feel like to take a math exam right after u wak3eup


----------



## dunno (Jun 5, 2007)

yeah i had this in the first months of dp, but no more...my main symptoms now are: existential thoughts and feeling empty (no self).


----------



## laserdog (May 1, 2005)

i feel empty...no emotions! but trust me there still there!!! so keep doing what ya do that used to make you happy.... and eventually you get so wrapped up in "living" you forget about the 2 d ness and eventually its all back to 3d! i've beat it before.... just let my gaurd down after 2 and a bit years..... stopped the healthy aspect of my life, stopped the exercise and the no caffine and stopped my sleep patterns and bang its back! remaining healthy and active mentally and socially is the key! positive mental attitude.... i know meds help people but so do placebo's! its about positive mental attitude! YOU will get better! its only temporary so treat it like that...plan for the future.. enjoy yourself currently... fook the existence bollocks that goes round your head...it dont bother other people so dont let it bother you....get back to living  it works! trust me! also avoiding this website is a big step...it helped me finding it.... but it also keeps it in ya head by constantly checking and reading!


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

I completely agree with you laserdog. I need to embrace all the good things in life and start as if I were 100% I have got a bit better, the existance shit and weird thoughts aren't so bad now - things are getting better so I guess I just gotta keep going!


----------



## laserdog (May 1, 2005)

yes mate keep it up  i know when your like this everything in ya head is tainted with this "strange" feeling..... but trust me when ya back to normal, which you will be everything floods back  ..... so chin up...


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

Cool! thanks so much - your an inspiration!

Did you ever get:

- Visual Floaters
- Flashing Lights
- Shadows (after looking at something then looking away it still appearing in your vision)
- Visual Snow
- Stuff moving in the corner of your eyes/thinking things were there.
- Objects sometimes shimmer or appear to move around?

Just wondering - for me this isn't as bad as it was but I still get some of it, I'm hoping it goes away!

I'm keeping my chin up alright! 8)

Thanks Laserdog!


----------



## Gos (9 mo ago)

dunno said:


> socializing is the key! a month ago i was thinking i'm definitely crazy and i passed the whole month at home and not talking with anyone, even with my family...i started taking an anti-anxiety and things seem better now. i go out and talk with friends and existence thoughts don't bother me so much. Alhamdu li ALLAH (thank God)


Hi , please let me know what is it that helped you overcome it ? What medication did you take ?


----------

